
5 GPU Ethereum Mining Rig Build Guide - justinzollars
https://github.com/fogonthedowns/5-gpu-ethereum-mining-rig
======
twii
Quite funny the whole thing is about 5 GPU's and the image on the repo shows
6.

There are too many good guides on the internet already, this one doesn't even
come close providing all needed info. But I see the author has put his ether
account address in the build string, that might be the main reason for this
post.

Btw, don't go mining on linux with nvidia, it's really bad advice as
overclocking all cards can take days to get it working if ever! Just use
Windows for nvidia, it's a breeze to setup and you'll get overclocking for all
cards out of the box.

~~~
zakki
Mind to share those good guides?

------
jlebrech
It's probably more profitable to just buy 1 gpu, and play games with.

------
i6ruce
How do people even buy on this "mining money" thing? For me, it's just like
thousands of people burning tons of electricity for nothing, which they could
direct to really useful calculations in astronomy or physics for example.

------
JohnTHaller
You will top out at generating $900 from this rig:
[http://www.mycryptobuddy.com/EthereumMiningCalculator/path?h...](http://www.mycryptobuddy.com/EthereumMiningCalculator/path?hashrate=150&power=900&chartView=profits)

Don't use the CyrptoCompare profitability calculator for anything other than 1
month projections. It doesn't take into account increasing difficulty. The
MyCryptoBuddy calculator I linked to does.

------
zakk
I am completely new to ETH. Is this profitable?

~~~
joosters
Yes, the hardware manufacturers will certainly profit from you.

------
celticninja
So how much ETH would this generate today?

~~~
ique
Roughly 1 per month

~~~
bshimmin
I googled some of the hardware mentioned in this guide and it seems like it
would cost several thousand dollars, at least, to buy it all (I could be
totally wrong, I'm not much of a hardware guy). At the current price of
Ethereum, you're not going to break even for six months, which doesn't strike
me as a fantastic get-rich-quick scheme. I would be delighted to be proven
wrong by someone more knowledgeable, though!

~~~
celticninja
Plus with difficulty increases you will soon be earning less than 1 ETH per
month so break even will get further and further away. As with most
cryptocurrencies that are actually worth having you are better spending the
money you would spend on mining equipment actually buying ETH.

This is great if you happen to have 5 x GPU's lying around to put to use and
cheap electricity to run it.

~~~
etiam
Or if you _want_ to have a 5 GPU system as a way to offset some of the costs
before using it for it's real purpose..

------
bedros
what's a good guide for AMD GPUs R280

